# Primary Care Coder Needed - Birmingham, Alabama



## Allybama (Mar 14, 2012)

Prepare bills or invoices, and record amount due for medical procedures and services.  Contact patients in order to obtain or relay account information.  Verify accuracy of billing data and revise any errors.  Review and retain medical records in order to compute fees and charges due. 



Facilitates the accurate and timely entry of daily charges.
Accurately posts patient and insurance payments.
Maintains proper quality control to ensure all charges and payments have been entered. 
This is the intermediate level having basic knowledge, mastered skills and growing in the abilities necessary for position; holds a Medical Billing and Coding Certificate.


License or Certification:

Billing & Coding Certificate (Coding focused such as, CPC or ARHCP) 


Education, Vocational Training and Experience:

High School Degree or Equivalent 
One year of primary care physician office experience.
Intermediate understanding of Medical Terminology
Intermediate Computer Knowledge

Submit Resumes to Allyson Jones (ajones@sealeharris.com)


----------

